# For those that are depressed and alone...



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

Leaky Gas/Fecal Odor can be a tough cookie to swallow. But I've gone through a change in my lonely depressed life for the past few weeks and I thought I might share that with you all. Just having this positive attitude makes life so much more beautiful and livable!1. Find something you're passionate in and do it! Go discover hobbies! So people like us have harder time interacting with others. It doesn't mean you should deprive of yourself of life's joy. There are many pleasures in life you can do on your own. I've recently discovered painting and poetry and it's very therapeutic for me. One of the poem's that've really helped me cope with this is "On Pain" by Khalil Gibran.2. Although we have troubles talking to people about our issues, most of us are fortunate to have families that support and love us. Admittedly, I haven't yet to tell my family about what I'm going through. But it's completely nonsensical! Here, I have people who unconditionally love me and I'm completely shutting them out just because I'm embarrassed?? I'm mustering up the courage to talk to my family about this. I really hope you guys do the same!3. Appreciate the good things of your life. Every so often, I have to remind myself that there are 5-year-olds drinking out of infested waters and starving to death every other minute. There are people who are destined to a violent, painful life. I have to wonder if they'd trade their lives for mine and it makes me a bit more appreciative of how fortunate I am.I've been living at college right now with this. All the students on the bus know me as "the guy that smells like sh*t". Whenever girls who are interested in me in class start talking to me, they soon get repelled. I have ZERO friends at the moment. I've even been pretending I have cancer to help explain myself to the world by shaving my head bald every school quarter! I know it's terrible but I do feel trapped a lot of times. But like I said, find something that still makes you happy (in a healthy way). Enjoy life and don't let this f*cking condition dictate your life. I know it's cliche but after I've started to do these things, life became A WHOLE LOT BRIGHTER!







And of course...4. Keep on trying to search for answers! Please do yourself the favor and go watch Lorenzo's Oil if you haven't already. It's based on a true story about parents who relentlessly scour for an answer for their son's rare disease. If 2 people can do that for a disease WAY more rarer than Leaky Gas and Fecal Incontinence, than the IBS community can sure as hell find an answer for this condition!If you have noone to talk to, feel free to PM me. I know that feeling!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great Post! Thanks!


----------



## barbaraanne (Mar 20, 2012)

LeakyGasSucks said:


> Leaky Gas/Fecal Odor can be a tough cookie to swallow. But I've gone through a change in my lonely depressed life for the past few weeks and I thought I might share that with you all. Just having this positive attitude makes life so much more beautiful and livable!1. Find something you're passionate in and do it! Go discover hobbies! So people like us have harder time interacting with others. It doesn't mean you should deprive of yourself of life's joy. There are many pleasures in life you can do on your own. I've recently discovered painting and poetry and it's very therapeutic for me. One of the poem's that've really helped me cope with this is "On Pain" by Khalil Gibran.2. Although we have troubles talking to people about our issues, most of us are fortunate to have families that support and love us. Admittedly, I haven't yet to tell my family about what I'm going through. But it's completely nonsensical! Here, I have people who unconditionally love me and I'm completely shutting them out just because I'm embarrassed?? I'm mustering up the courage to talk to my family about this. I really hope you guys do the same!3. Appreciate the good things of your life. Every so often, I have to remind myself that there are 5-year-olds drinking out of infested waters and starving to death every other minute. There are people who are destined to a violent, painful life. I have to wonder if they'd trade their lives for mine and it makes me a bit more appreciative of how fortunate I am.I've been living at college right now with this. All the students on the bus know me as "the guy that smells like sh*t". Whenever girls who are interested in me in class start talking to me, they soon get repelled. I have ZERO friends at the moment. I've even been pretending I have cancer to help explain myself to the world by shaving my head bald every school quarter! I know it's terrible but I do feel trapped a lot of times. But like I said, find something that still makes you happy (in a healthy way). Enjoy life and don't let this f*cking condition dictate your life. I know it's cliche but after I've started to do these things, life became A WHOLE LOT BRIGHTER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheezycm (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for your post. I've struggled with ibs for years and right now I am having a horrible time with leaky gas. People at work make snarky comments about it. Even the person I thought was a good friend has been making comments and avoiding me. I've sat in my room most of the day today crying and feeling alone and depressed. Until I found this website and your post. I can't thank you enough for your words and honesty.


----------



## mztopper (Jun 3, 2012)

Leaky Gas Sucks, I do not have this problem but do suffer with IBS mostly constipation but sometimes diarrhea. I have to say that I really have no one to talk to about it that even cares enough to try and act interested when I say I am upset or feel bad. If you have family that is great. My family could care less trust and they make comments that are hardly nice about any situation I have. So I really am alone and the GI dr. I go to does not get it and fluffs stuff off and I have tried to find one that will listen and not just say take t his pill or have a colonoscopy. What else is there.?


----------



## JoanneL'EWest (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear you are suffering alone, because as you can see and thanks to this forum, so many people are suffering along with you.Our digestive systems shouldn't be suffering like this. Here are some natural health tips which have helped manyrink LOTS of water. Even as much as 2 litres a day. We need it.Detox. Our intestines are FULL of BAD bacteria. Detoxing is necessary to increase the good bacteria in our gut again. This doesn't mean you have to starve yourself though.Aloe Vera (only the good stuff)Probiotics - they really do work - but you need the right ones - not Yakult / yoghurt drinks etc.A balanced diet suited to you and your needs.Unprocessed, natural foods.Exercise.Contact me if you have any questions.


----------

